# That awkward moment..



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Obviously, that's not a professional trainer at all. I hope you have a better one now.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Actually only just started looking. She was full but still gave me that wonderful bit of advice lol


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

A person who calls themselves a "trainer" and cannot understand all that a Standardbred can do, can _never_ understand the capabilities of _any_ horse. This person is what I call a "one trick pony", close minded, very limited in training skills and not worth dealing with.


----------



## DressageHorse (Mar 23, 2013)

There was a standardbred at my old barn who was schooling second level dressage and everyone who saw him thought he was a warmblood! He was incredible and definitely had the potential to go higher!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Well at least you know who NOT to give your money to!! Good luck on your search.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Liligirl said:


> When a trainer tells you not to bother putting any money into your horse because it's a Standardbred, and not worth anything.


A true Lover of the Horse would never say that. I wouldn't trust a person with that attitude to do well by any horse, really.
"Breed prejudice is SO stupid." -- John Lyons


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It depends on your motive. Do you want it for your self or to make money? I told a friend the same thing. She was trying to sell a mini for 500.00 untrained
Sent it to a trainer for 1200.00 and now is trying to sell for 1100.00
I said just lower the price and get rid of him before training. Now she has much more in feed and farrier and he isn't nearly finished.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

She might be trying to save face.

I cannot ride well on Standardbreds. I do not get along with them. I have not had a single good experience riding them, even fully trained ones. Put me on a green Thoroughbred a few times and I'll give you a solid citizen. Put me on a Standardbred and I'll spend more time trying to find my balance than training the horse.

Therefore, if I am asked to train a Standardbred, I now say that I don't work with them due to not knowing how to train the pace out of them. She may have the same issue and might think saying "it's a Standy, there's no point spending the money, it's useless" is a better look than admitting to not wanting to work with them.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Rude! I had a trainer like that once, and now I give my money to someone who wants it.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think it is correct to say "train the pace out of them" you can work with a horse that paces. If the training is for trail riding or even arena work you can ride a pace - dressage training may be something else and you would need to focus more on body control.

Had a former pacing horse (off the track) and he was a fantastic trail horse. His years being hauled to races made him almost unflappable on the trail.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I think wanting the pace vs not wanting the pace is a regional thing. Where I am Standies that pace aren't wanted for anything, pretty much. But my area is full of mostly eventing and dressage riders, with a few people who ride show hacks.

They DO move differently and that does need to be considered when deciding what to do with them - for example they're unlikely to move in a manner that will place well in FEI dressage but they make fabulous eventing and showjumping horses. But, pacing is dangerous in a jumping horse, because the biomechanics of the pace are so contrary to a correct and balanced jump. Therefore, here, if you want to train Standardbreds you need to know how to train them to develop the walk/trot/canter and discourage the pace.

I'm sure there are places and disciplines that have more use for a pacer and it may be useful to be able to train a specific set of cues to ask for it!


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Clyde doesn't pace, he does amble though. I'm wanting him to spend a few weeks with a tainer because I'm a novice and he is green and needs to find his balance. 

He tries super hard with me on him falling all over the place.

Also he needs someone to help him with learning transitions. He is quite slow to transition down. Iv cantered him twice and twice he has to be asked about 3 times to slow down.

We went for a gallop yesterday (up a hill) and again I really had to pull to get him to stop. 

Clearly this is training and my lack of, I need an expert. As he is getting more forward and confident I am finding him wanting to go 

Also for those that think SBs can't canter. He has a lovely rocking horse canter. I can't help but enjoy it the few times Iv allowed him to 

Im not sending Clyde to a trainer to make money or increase my investment. I'm sending him there to help us both have a better future together. After spending a few weeks riding this boy, I can honestly see that he has the potential to be everything I want him to be and take me anywhere I want to go!


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

This is him a few months ago napping in the sun


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i totally know how you feel! standies are my favourite breed regardless of pace vs trot. my barn manager is convinced my mare is 'useless' because she's a standie. far from it! and to boot, she's a trotter and not a pacer, and looks so much like a warmblood that most folk don't even have standardbred on their mind when they see her.
this is my standie gal Loki last fall at 3 and a half years. she's filled out even more since then (and is a bit chubby to boot. love that they are so hardy and easy keepers)


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

There are more bad trainers than good by far. Keep looking. 

My gelding has a bump on one side of his hip. Either a sacroilliac injury, birth defect or pelvic injury. Regardless he moves 100% sound, will jump a course in the arena at liberty and LOVES to work. His previous owner did pony express races and chased cows and said he never saw a lame day. First thing the chiro said was that the horse should be a pasture ornament.


----------

